# What's your favorite Morel for Taste?



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't pick more than a few meals of black morels in a season
in my area and they seem to be a bit stronger than the others and
are quite good but I think I'm partial to Grey Morels.

mattt


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I'll go with any morel i can find!!!!!!!!:corkysm55


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I like them all, but I like the yellows the most. It's what I usually find here and they are quite a bit bigger.  Black morels are VERY tasty too and a little richer, but they lack in size usually. I found a few monster blacks down here last year, but not very many. Most of them are pretty small.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

:corkysm55 Yellers are da best IMO.:corkysm55


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

I like those early big yellers,
just cause they're first.
*http://www.reflectiveimages.com/Winter_Morel_Mushroom_WSFa.jpg*

But for flavor, I'll have to go with those
*tiny *black morels from up north since they
are packed full of flavor.
*http://www.pasty.com/discuss/messages/2392/2510.jpg*


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I think the darks have more flavor than the white varieties do, so there went my vote. But the white variations do hold up better for size in the pan when cooked. Cooked together they are as good as it gets :corkysm55
I dry a lot of the darks and usually eat all the greys-whites-yellows I pick when fresh.

This I have recently found out, rehydrating the darks with a shot or two of sherry or white wine (like chardonnay) in the water almost gives them a 'fresh out of the woods' taste. I will never rehydrate them any other way from now on if I can help it...


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Personally I think the greys have a little more robust flavor....does'nt really make any difference...I eat em' all..


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

greys man!!! then blacks then yellow


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I like black the best, but am not picky! Hopefully we are about 30-40 days away from some of the first blacks.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Never found or have eaten a black, so I will have to say I Like the Greys best. And then the yellows of course.


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Their all good!! Grays, Whites/Yellows, Blacks favs in that order. Floured & fried in butter.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Blacks then greys hands down.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks like Black Morels are the winner.
Can't wait to get up north to get some!!!


----------

